# Rocky Mountain Oxygen Race 1997



## micvb (7. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen,

nach einigen Jahren will ich wieder in den Sport einsteigen und überlege wir in etwas zeitgemäßes zu investieren.

Derzeit habe ich noch ein Rocky Mountain Oxygen Race in TOP Zustand...alle alten LX Teile wurden damals schon auf XT und XTR umgerüstet.
Jetzt überlege ich, das Bike zu verkaufen, habe aber wenig Orientierung, was dieses Bike noch Wert sein könnte.

Auch wenn nichtmehr zeitgemäß, ist es sicherlich noch ein gutes Bike, aber je nach Wertverlust, stellt sich die Frage nach einem heute möglichen VK Preis.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Ilias82 (29. August 2013)

Hallo micvb!

Hast Du Dein Rocky schon veräußert? Ich habe kürzlich ein bis auf die Laufräder originales '97er Oxygen Race in mäßigem Zustand für 90 gekauft. (zugegebenermaßen Glück und Unkenntnis des Besitzers) 
Wenn Dein Radl gut gepflegt, mit XT und XTR, vielleicht Syncros, Flite und ähnlichen Parts geschmückt ist, reißen solche Rockys bei ebay und co. leicht die 300 Marke. Was nicht viel ist angesichts der gebotenen Technik. Viel mehr wirst Du wohl nur mit Glück und Zeit bekommen. Und für ein technisch und gewichtsmäßig ebenbürtiges "zeitgemäßes" Rad wirst Du wohl mindestens 1500 hinlegen müssen. Und wenns nicht vom Seelenlosen Versender sein soll nochmal 500 mehr. Mein Tipp: behalten und möglichst dezent ins Jahr 2013 aktualisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

